# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مقدمة مختصرة في تعريف القواعد الأصولية

## نادر سعد حلبوب العمري

مقدمة مختصرة في تعريف القواعد الأصولية  
المبحث الأول: تعريف القاعدة الأصولية. 
المطلب الأول: تعريفها باعتبارها مركباً إضافياً.

تعريف القاعدة:
القاعدة في اللغة: الأساس، فمن ذلك (قواعد البيت) أي: أسسه، قال ـ تعالى ـ:{ وإذ يرفع إبراهيمُ القواعدَ من البيتِ وإسماعيلُ}([1]) ، ومن ذلك: (قواعد الهودج) وهي خشبات أربعٌ معترضة في أسفله تركب عيدان الهودج فيها([2]). 
وفي الاصطلاح: اختلفت عبارات العلماء في تعريف (القاعدة)، وكلها تدور حول معان متقاربة ومن أخصرها تعريف الجلال المحلي في شرحه على جمع الجوامع إذ قال: هي قضية كلية يتعرف منها أحكام جزئياتها.
شرح التعريف وبيان محترزاته:
قوله: (قضية): القضية قول يصح أن يقال لقائله إنه صادق أو كاذب فيه، ومن أقسامها:
أ*) القضية البسيطة: هي التي حقيقتها ومعناها إما إيجاب فقط كقولنا: (كل إنسان حيوان بالضرورة) فإن معناه ليس إلا إيجاب الحيوانية للإنسان، وإما سلب فقط كقولنا (لا شيء من الإنسان بحجر بالضرورة) فإن حقيقته ليست إلا سلب الحجرية عن الإنسان. 
ب*) القضية المركبة: هي التي حقيقتها تكون ملتئمة من إيجاب وسلب معاً، كقولنا كل إنسان ضاحك لا دائما فإن معناها إيجاب الضحك للإنسان وسلبه عنه بالفعل([3]).
وهذا القيد يخرج منه الجمل الإنشائية التي لا تحتمل الصدق والكذب.
قوله: (كلية)؛ الكلي: ضد الجزئي. وهو الشامل لجزئيات مسماه.
قوله: (أحكام) جمع حكم، وهو نسبة أمر لأمر أو نفيه عنه، وينقسم إلى: عقلي وعادي وشرعي.
ويخرج بقوله (يتعرف منها أحكام جزئياتها) الجزئيات فإنها يتعرف عليها لا بها.
تعريف الأصول:
في اللغة: جمع (أصل)، وهو ما ينبني عليه غيره. 
وفي الاصطلاح: يطلق الأصل عند علماء الأصول على أربعة أشياء:
1)الدليل.
2)القاعدة المستمرة.
3)الراجحات.
4)المقيس عليه.

المطلب الثاني: تعريف القاعدة الأصولية باعتبارها لقباً:
عرفها العَّلامة د. مصطفى الخِن بأنها: قانون وضع ليمنع الفقيه من الخطأ في الاستنباط.([4]). مثل قولهم: (الأمر في الأصل يفيد الوجوب) ، والنهي للتحريم، وقواعد النسخ والترجيح وغيرها. 
أما القاعدة الفقهية فهي: حكم كلي فقهي ينطبق على جزئيات كثيرة من أكثر من باب([5]).


المبحث الثاني: الفرق بين القواعد الأصولية و القواعد الفقهية والأصول الشرعية.
المطلب الأول: الفرق بين القواعد الأصولية و القواعد الفقهية.

خلاصة ما ذكره العلماء في هذا الباب أن بينهما فروقاً هي:

1- من جهة الاستمداد: فعلم الأصول مستمد من ثلاثة أشياء هي: علم الكلام، والعربية، وتصور الأحكام الشرعية، أما القواعد الفقهية فإنها مستمدة من الأدلة الشرعية، ومقاصد الشرعية العامة، والأحكام الفرعية المتشابهة.

2- من جهة التعلق: القواعد الأصولية متعلقة بأدلة التشريع والألفاظ ودلالاتها على الأحكام في غالب أحوالها.
أما القواعد الفقهية فمتعلقة بأحكام أفعال المكلفين ذاتها.

3- من جهة الاستعمال: القواعد الأصولية تستعمل في الأحكام من حيث إثبات شرعيتها، وأدلتها، واستنباطها ويؤخذ الحكم منها بواسطة الدليل الجزئي.
أما القواعد الفقهية فتستعمل في ضبط مسائل منتشرة في أبواب الفقه تحت مناط واحد وحكم واحد فيؤخذ منها الحكم مباشرة.

4- من جهة المستفيد منهما: القواعد الأصولية يستفيد منها المجتهد خاصة، فيستعملها عند استنباط الأحكام الشرعية من الأدلة.
أما القواعد الفقهية فيستفيد منها المجتهد، والقاضي، والمفتي، والمتعلم، لأن القواعد أحكام كلية لفروع متناثرة، يعتمد عليها ليربط المسائل المختلفة الأبواب برباط واحد بدلاً من الرجوع إلى حكم كل فرع على حده.

5- من حيث النشأة: القواعد الأصولية مصدر لتأسيس الأحكام واستنباطها، فيفترض فيها- ذهنياً- أنها سابقة في وجودها الفروع الفقهية؛ لأن الفروع مبينة عليها.
أما القواعد الفقهية فهي تقرير لأحكام ثابتة ورباط لمسائل متفرقة، فهي متأخرة في وجودها عن الفروع الفقهية.

6- من جهة توقف كل منهما على الأخرى في استنتاجها: فالقواعد الأصولية لا يتوقف استنتاجها على قاعدة فقهية.
أما القواعد الفقهية فيتوقف استنتاجها على القواعد الأصولية.

7- من حيث الحصر: قواعد الأصول محصورة في أبواب الأصول ومواضعه ومسائله، أما قواعد الفقه فهي ليست محصورة أو معدودة العدد، بل هي كثيرة جداً منثورة في كتب الفقه المختلفة.

8- من حيث الاطراد: قواعد الأصول إذا اتفق على مضمونها لا يستثنى منها شيء، فهي قواعد كلية مطَّردة ـ كقواعد اللغة ـ بلا خلاف.
أما قواعد الفقه فهي مع الاتفاق على مضمون كثير منها يستثنى من كل منها مسائل تخالف حكم القاعدة بسبب من الأسباب، لذلك يطلق عليها كثيرون بأنها قواعد أغلبية لا كلية.([6])

9- من حيث المحل: القواعد الأصولية محلها (علم أصول الفقه)، والقواعد الفقهية محلها (علم قواعد الفقه) الذي يطلق عليه كثيراً اسم (الأشباه والنظائر الفقهية).([7])
_________________
([1]) البقرة:127.

([2]) لسان العرب لابن منظور ، مادة (قعد).

([3]) التعريفات للجرجاني (عن المكتبة الشاملة).

([4]) أثر الاختلاف في القواعد الأصولية، مصطفى الخن ـ بتصرف يسير ـ ص117.

([5]) مقدمة تحقيق (كتاب القواعد للحصني)، للباحث د. عبد الرحمن الشعلان ج1ص24.

([6]) ملاحظة: قد يُعترض بوجود استثناءات طرأت على بعض قواعد الأصول، ويجاب بأن سبب الاستثناء عدم دقة القاعدة لا قصورها عن الشمول، فمن ذلك قولهم: (الأمر يفيد الوجوب) يستثنى منه بهذه الصيغة صيغ الأمر التي وردت للندب والإباحة وغيرها، والصواب أن تكون القاعدة (الأمر المطلق يقتضي الوجوب)، ومثل هذا استثناء لغة نصب الفاعل ورفع المفعول من قاعدة (الفاعل مرفوع والمفعول منصوب مطلقاً) والصواب أن القاعدة المطردة هي: (الفاعل مرفوع والمفعول منصوب إذا لم يؤمن اللبس فإذا أمن فقد نطق العرب بعكس القاعدة).


([7]) المراجع: دراسة وتحقيق عُمْدَةُ النَّاظِر على الْأَشْبَاهِ وَالنَّظَائِر للإمام السَّيِّدِ مُحَمَّدٍ الحُسَيني(أبي السعود) للباحث: عبد الكريم جاموس بن مصطفى من جامعة الأزهر (عن المكتبة الشاملة). ومقدمة الشعلان على كتاب (القواعد للحصني ج1ص25-26 وكلاهما نقل كثيراً عن كتاب (الأصول العامة للفقه المقارن) لمحمد تقي الحكيم. والوجيز في إيضاح قواعد الفقه الكلية للبورنو ص20-21.

----------


## أبو مروان

بداية موفقة ، ننتظر هذه القواعد بفارغ الصبر. وفقك الله

----------


## نادر سعد حلبوب العمري

> بداية موفقة ، ننتظر هذه القواعد بفارغ الصبر. وفقك الله


أشكر مروركم الكريم..
لا تنسني ـ أخي ـ من دعائك ونصحك..

----------


## نادر سعد حلبوب العمري

> ماشاء الله ... جزاك الله خيراً أخي


وأنتم جزاكم الله خيراً على مروركم وثنائكم..
وفقنا الله وإياكم للخير.
لا تنسني من دعائك أخي الكريم.

----------


## خلود الحمراني

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

